

Nvidia Races Past Intel (Yes, Intel) With Quad-Core Chip - sandipc
http://gigaom.com/mobile/nvidia-tegra-3-benchmark-inte/

======
Klinky
I am still not sure what the target market for Kal-El is. Nvidia seems to be
having an identity crisis where they're using an architecture normally
reserved for lower power mobile operations and ramping it up to try & make it
compete with desktop offerings. It's not powerful enough, nor does it have the
compatibility to compete with x86. At the same time it probably uses too much
power to stick in a phone or possibly even a tablet.

------
nrkn
Impressive but in fairness to Intel, that is a 2006 chip they're benchmarking
Kal-El against

